
Aluminum Should Be Considered a Primary Etiological Factor in Alzheimer’s - DVassallo
https://content.iospress.com/articles/journal-of-alzheimers-disease-reports/adr170010
======
guiambros
Thanks for sharing; fascinating read.

Related study: " _Silicon-rich mineral water as a non-invasive test of the
'aluminum hypothesis' in Alzheimer's disease._" [1]

ps: also interesting that this is known since at least 2012 [2]. I wonder if
this is still a valid hypothesis, or if it was debunked before.

[1]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22976072](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22976072)

[2]
[https://www.nutraingredients.com/Article/2012/10/16/Silicon-...](https://www.nutraingredients.com/Article/2012/10/16/Silicon-
rich-mineral-water-backed-for-Alzheimer-s-benefits)

~~~
masonic
Any recommended brands/preparations of this silicon-rich mineral water?

